# Generator Electric Start



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Champion 3500 Watt Generator with very low hours. Offered to members of this forum for $350.00 cash only.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34559807&cat=231&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

